# Kohler CH25S



## 4x4rancherr (Sep 8, 2009)

I recently got one of these motors, it was locked up in a barn since (1990something) on the side of the motor it says it comply with 1995-1998 California laws... so its in those years.

but more importantly i am putting this motor on a gocart(im 15) and right now i am completely lost at how to get it to even turn over.(with electric start) 
the motor is a horizontal shaft and has under 10 hrs on it(so i know it works) but on one side of the motor there is 3 wires coming out with connectors, a yellow wire, green, and smaller white. i need to know what to run to positive, and negative, ect. to do a simple bench test.

thank you and sorry for the long first post
,harrison


----------



## 4x4rancherr (Sep 8, 2009)

come on guys, i need to get this thing running. 

what wires need to be connected to the battey to get it to work, i have both keys..


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

I had a quick look at my Kohler Triad 16 OHC (which is not the same as your engine) and the white one was for the ground-to-kill lead ( I had a few white wires),
green wire came from oil sentry switch which got joined to one of the white wires which in turn went to a terminal on the key switch. Oil sentry switch is optional.
I did not have a yellow wire, but I think the yellow wire is optional and is for lights.

Do you have a violet wire, a blue wire and a red wire?
Has your key got Indak written on it?

There should be a black wire from the key switch which connects to the engine block.
That's important for the kill switch part when the key switch is in the off position.

When I connect a battery, in general, I put the positive lead on one of the terminal posts on the solenoid of the starter motor (the terminal post furthermost from the starter motor; the other terminal post has an uninsulated wire going inside the starter motor and you don't want to connect the battery to that post, otherwise I think the starter motor starts turning every time the battery is connected). Negative lead, I find somewhere on the engine block.

Maybe, this Kohler Manual might help you even though this one is for a Kohler CH26

If the above does not make sense, please let know and I will see if I can explain it better.

Kind Regards
Al Bunzel


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

The white wire usually goes to the key switch, but I'm going to try and confirm more details for your particular engine, hopefully within a day or 2.

Kind Regards
Al Bunzel


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

here is further clarification in relation to what I previously tried to say:

yellow = accessories (+) or it can be used also for a low-oil-pressure-warning light (like in a car). The yellow wire will give you + and the green wire can then be used as the (-) trigger light from the oil pressure switch to make the light work at low oil pressure.

the SINGLE white wire goes to the kill switch (and can therefore be looped with the GREEN wire from the oil pressure switch to make the engine stop upon low oil pressure).
Then there are TWO WHITE WIRES (a white wire pair) which comes from the flywheel alternator behind the flywheel. These two white wires provide you with AC power (min 28Volts AC at full speed) and these TWO WHITE wires must go to the regulator/rectifier on the blower housing.

NEVER MX UP THE SINGLE WHITE WIRE AND THE PAIR OF TWO WHITE WIRES ! ! !
NEVER LOOP THE YELLOW WIRE INTO ANY OF THE OTHER TWO WIRES ! ! !

ALSO: you can completely ignore the 3 wires (the white, green and yellow) that are coming out from behind the blower housing, the utilization of these wires is completely optional. Just connect the Battery + to the longer M8 stud on the starter motor solenoid and the negative battery cable anywhere to the block and the engine is ready to run.

Kind Regards
Al Bunzel


----------

